# Nervous - hoping our final frosty survives the thaw



## Anon555 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi ladies

I'm so nervous!  I'm scheduled for a FET this afternoon - it's our final frosty.  The other 4 all defrosted with no problems, but now I'm nervous that this one won't survive. I should get a call from the clinic later this morning to tell me if its a yes or no.  Everything is crossed!!!

To add to the pressure, it's a year to the day that I had a natural miscarriage.  I'm trying to be positive and look forwards, but this morning it's all just getting a bit much.

Just needed to get that off my chest.

Xxx


----------



## Anon555 (Jan 19, 2012)

Just had a small heart attack!!!!!
Missed a call on my phone from an unknown number. Checked my call history and it was the same number used for my last FET.  For all my fresh and frozen transfers, they've always called late morning.  So why we're they calling so early in the morning?  Panic panic panic!!!!

But our frosty has survived the thaw - relieved doesn't even being to cover it.
I know it's not a guarantee and I know the chances are really slim, but it's one step further.

Now I just have to balance having a full enough bladder to help with the transfer, but not so much that I nearly wet myself


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Anon     all is well with God goodluck today

Tito xx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Thats a good sign already fx for u dear


----------



## Anon555 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks Tito

All done.  Frosty apparently defrosted yesterday and was 8-cell then today it was a Morula (?) which I think is one step towards blastocyst.  So fingers crossed that this continues.

Was a little bit stressful - car broke down on the way there so had to run to the station and get a taxi while OH called the AA.  He then had to get the car to the garage, walk back to the station, catch the train home, pick up my car and then drive to collect me.  So it meant doing the transfer alone, but there are worse things that can happen.

So I'm PUPO and in the 2ww!!


----------



## annie.moon (Sep 16, 2012)

Sounds like you've had a difficult day! Fingers crossed it all goes fabulously for you.   Annie


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Congrats on being PUPO


----------



## Anon555 (Jan 19, 2012)

Today is test day but I couldn't wait any longer for the blood results and peed on a stick this morning.  I can't leave work today as we're so busy and I can't leave my colleage to deal with it all on his own, and my husband is stuck in important meetings all day so he won't be able to comfort me this evening.  If the result was negative I needed a hug from hubby.

The stick confirmed by fears - BFN 
Have gone for the blood test and now I'm just waiting for the phone call to confirm the result.  It's madness though - I'm still holding out to some vague hope that it's positive, even though I know it can't be.  There wasn't even a faint line, or even an evaporation line - it was a very strong negative.

Am gutted!!!!
Trying to hold it together at work - failing and counting down the hours until I can go home.  I feel flat, deflated, miserable, sad, numb, angry and on the verge of tears.

Is this ever going to work again?

Thanks for listening.
x


----------



## fran1975 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi anon55

I am sorry i didnt just want to read and run. I have been in your shoes a number of times now and know exactly how you feel. this has to be the hardest thing we will ever do in our lifetime.
i really hope you find teh strength to get back in the saddle of treatment and get that BFP you want.


----------



## Anon555 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Fran

Thanks for your message. Read your signature and it looks like you've had a crappy time of it too. 

Just got the call - BFFN 
Currently hiding in the ladies before going back to my desk. 
So sad. Am officially now a big puddle on the floor. 

I'll send my email out tonight giving my friends my update. They'll all be really supportive but none of them really know how this feels. 

I know I'm not alone but at this moment I really feel alone. 

Hugs. 
Xxx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Anon am sorry this tx is so hard


----------

